# Other Programming > AJAX >  Would like to learn Ajax - Yohanaton

## Yohanaton

Hi,
Thanks for taking a moment.  Can anybody recommend a great resource to learn Ajax.
I generally perfer video tutorials.
Thanks so much & best regards,
Yohanaton

----------


## kevin619

Try this one if you are newer to ajax.
http://www.w3schools.com/ajax/default.asp

----------


## NickJohnson

Try from here also.....
tutorialspoint.com/ajax/index.htm

----------


## Claire_Anderson

You can watch video tutorial for AJAX from this website:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3Gw-oWs2k

----------

